# Your special juices



## Silver (22/11/15)

I thought it would be interesting to hear what your "special" juices are

By "special" i mean juices you have re-ordered many times and ones you won't go without. These are the ones you fear to run low on or fear that they will be discontinued.

Tell us why they are special to you. Is it because they taste amazing? If so, what do they taste like? Or maybe they remind you of something pleasant. Or maybe they just satisfy your craving time after time like a workhorse.

I will start with my first juice:

*Witchers Brew Blackbird*
Because its just a magical "milky" hard hitting tobacco that satisfies me every time. Mule throat hit in 18mg. The flavours in there are just masterful. Partly "true tobacco taste" and partly a mix of other subtle "milky" sweet flavours. I just dont get bored of this juice. My favourite setup for this is a paracoil around 0.45 ohms in the RM2 on the Reo. Been vaping it for about 2 years after being introduced to it by @RevnLucky7 when he was at SubohmVapour and have continued ordering several times from VapeMob, where it is available now. I try go slow with it because its pricey - so it gets vaped a couple of times a day when I am in need of some serious satisfaction and nic.

What are yours?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nova69 (22/11/15)

How often do you wick when using the bird?


----------



## zadiac (22/11/15)

My DIY Caramel Cotton Candy
My DIY Vanilla Custard
NCV Milked
VM4 Reserved

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/11/15)

No guesses which is mine... Vapour Mountain Tropical Ice is a juice I have vaped since it saw the light of day... in fact the recipe is one I made from Vapour Mountain Menthol Ice and some Coconut concentrate added.... I got tired of doing my own mixing and people wanted to try it so @Oupa added it to the range and the rest is history. I love the VM menthol and the coconut adds a different dimension to it. It's powerful and very satisfying. I must have tried every menthol on the planet but there is something special about this one and the reason I order half a litre at a time. My code red level of Tropical Ice is 200ml's!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver (22/11/15)

Nova69 said:


> How often do you wick when using the bird?



Every 5ml of juice @Nova69 
Only downside of Blackbird is that it shreds coils and wicks.


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (22/11/15)

Before I read the rest of your post @Silver, I have to make mention of the title. "Your special juices"  hahaha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (22/11/15)

Okay now that I've read it and stopped laughing at the title, I've come to my special juices. 
I personally love @Zeki Hilmi dark forest. It's the perfect balance between chocolate and mint, and I just love it at my low ohms or high wattages. Secondly it's gotta be a mix of cb2 and Vcf (cinnamon and vanilla custard fusion) from one of my friends. Then my special mentholated fruit mixes that I'm playing around with 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ashley A (23/11/15)

Skyblue Ambrosia 3mg. Order 500ml every month and a half.

Pretty much my permanent ADV and my special vape.Only don't vape it 1 day in 2 weeks or so and I really miss it on those days but it makes it so much better to get back to it the next day. Also the only ready mixed liquid I still buy. My next bests all all DIY mixes.


----------

